

Austin-based National Energy Services Co. buys UK-based cloud computing co. - gdltec
http://austintechgeeks.com/2010/09/13/austin-based-national-energy-services-co-buys-uk-based-cloud-computing-co/

======
bobds
It seems fitting for a commodity company to have a cloud offering. It will be
interesting when your neighborhood energy company also offers computing
resources on demand.

~~~
gdltec
It would be very interesting indeed.

